# 1970 gto rear ride height



## qls1221*2016 (Aug 1, 2014)

Has anyone had this problem? I replaced all four of the original "sagging" springs on my 1970 GTO with some OEM springs I purchased from a local parts store. The front was returned to the proper ride height, but the rear still sat too low (actually about two inches lower than the front). I returned those springs, then purchased a set from AMES - and got the exact same result. If anyone else has experienced this, what did you do to resolve the issue?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Seems to be a common problem with replacement springs. I'm not sure why, but I hear this a lot. Even my car, which I'm positive has brand new GM springs under it that I bought and stockpiled a loooong time ago, seemed to be a little mushy in the rear.

I solved it with a pair of drag bags (AirLift bags that go inside the springs). I did that for the 2013 Power Tour, because I figured I'd be carrying extra weight in the trunk (luggage, tools, spare parts) and didn't want to have to worry about the car bottoming. For me, they work great. I ran individual air lines that terminate with schrader valves inside the trunk on the shelf on either side of the trunk latch. That makes them almost hidden, and having them separate lets me vary the pressure side to side to preload the suspension for drag racing. 

DON'T try to use air shocks for this purpose. The shock mounts on the car aren't strong enough to take the extra weight for long, and you're likely to bend/break things.

Bear


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Years ago HPP magazine published an article on restoring a '69 GTO and the article addressed the typical rear end sag. 

They installed rear spring spacers from a company called Budzter located in Canada. It raised the rear end 1-1/2". Rather than go with drag bags I opted for them. They are solid steel and not aluminum. Install them and forget about it. They sit on the axle and the spring sits on them. What a difference it made.

The pic is the ride height with them installed. They were at the time 106 USD delivered. I did a search for their website and cannot find them. I looked on ebay and I see similar spacers. For me I didn't want drag bags. These blend in and are virtually unnoticeable. Perhaps you may want to consider them if you can find them or ones very similar made of solid steel.

They look similar to this one but sized for the spring.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I like the drag bags, plumbed individually becasuse it allows you to tailor the ride height on the go. Tune for the strip, or air them up for a long trip with luggage. No downside to using them. If you look at the old ads, or if you remember back in the day, ALL these cars sat like lowriders, with the rear end a little lower than the front. Brand new, they looked like they had worn out springs. It's just the way they were originally desiqned.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Agreed^. I run the drag bags, plumbed individually and they also improve the ride and provide a noticeable improvement in handling too. And like Bear said they can be adjusted to compensate for load.


----------



## Red1970GTO (Jun 25, 2011)

*Tail Squat*

:cool The New-Spring-Squat is a typical issue for the GM A Body of 68-72. If you look at any GM advertising photos you'll see that the A Bodies came from the factory in a squat configuration. Thus, if you order "correct" rear springs they're going to squat.

I prefer to use springs that are designed with the actual installed height that you want for your car. The factory-original height spring is MOOG Number 6319 with an "Install" Height of 9 inches. If you look on the attached chart from MOOG you should be able to pick out a coil spring that's built similar to the 6319 (in each category), but has a slightly taller "Install" Height:

(www.moogproblemsolver.com/moog/.../2012/08/MOOG_Coil_Springs_Spec.pdf)

At this point I don't recall which spring P/N I put under my '69 Chevelle, but I ended up with an 11 inch "Install" Height that gives me the "Jacked Up" back-in-the-day look that I wanted. My '70 GTO got a pair with a 10 inch "Install" Height (as I recall) to appear "factory" but without the squat.


----------

